# The Dragon's Jaw Inn



## Northman (Jun 26, 2004)

The adventurers have returned heroes with a crowd of awed townsfolk behind them.  The oddity of their racial makeup seems to pale in comparison to the red dragon's head strapped to the back of Durgen's backback and the giant scorpion stinger poking out the top.

Peter the Bard jumps up at your arrival and shouts, "Holy crap, you're alive!"


----------



## Zildrax (Jun 26, 2004)

Zerash, his armor and robe now torn and severely burned, approaches Peter, his expression one of exasperation mixed with relief, if there are those present who can read a reptilian expression properly.

"Barely, my friend. It is an intense if not overly long tale, perhaps we can tell you it over a drink? Naeron himself knows how much we need a drink at this point..."


----------



## Aguirre (Jun 26, 2004)

Walfilbalf follows Zerash into the tavern with a smile, still excited over their warm reception.  He laughs heartily in response to Peter, as he undoes a few staps and drops his enormous pack to the ground with a crash.

"Ha Ha!  Glad ta 'ear ya had such faith in us.  Yeah we're back, an' alive, even if maybe a bit crispy.  Ha!"


----------



## Northman (Jun 26, 2004)

"Adenan's Sword!  You all look like you were on fire not too long ago.  I'll have Fat Tom get us some ale and fetch you some new clothes.  By the sound of those sacks..." he glances at them and his eyes widen, "you have the coin to pay for it.

Upon seeing Durgen plop down in a chair apart from the others he notices his face.  "Gods!  The dwarf must have taken the worst of the burning.  His face, and beard...  You must have traveled to Hell and back!"

"Now that's a tale I need to hear."


----------



## Aguirre (Jun 26, 2004)

Following Peter's gaze to the dwarf, Walf nods with sympathy, "Er, yeah... 'e went inta dat treasure room first.  When dat big man made o' fire showed up, 'e was wailin' on da Dwarf purty bad.  We told 'em ta get outta dere, but ye know 'ow 'ard it be ta get a dwarf out of a room full o' gold."

He looks back to Peter and smiles, "I think all dat stuff ye talked 'bout'd be good.  An' maybe sumpin' ta put on burns, if ye got anythin' like dat.  I got burnt up pretty good, too.  I think I'd like ta get some fresh food an' ale, fore I start talkin' bout all da stuff we seen."


----------



## Zildrax (Jun 27, 2004)

"The clothes would be appreciated, however, if you cannot find another black robe of similar make to this one, I shall simply have to have it repaired. It would not do for me to wear anything else." 

Ordering a drink from Tom, Zerash sits himself down and takes a large swig. 

"Hrm...I suppose I'll just start from when we left." 

He takes a deep breath and prepares to recount the whole adventure...


----------



## Zildrax (Jun 27, 2004)

"It began simply enough. We left the town and began making our way toward the keep. It was uneventful for quite awhile, until we got attacked by an owlbear. The creature was dispatched in a matter of seconds, although it left me with a wound across my chest. We reached the Keep without trouble after that.

We decided to stake out the Keep to see if we could spot any activity and ascertain who, or what, dwelled within. After several hours and no success, we approached it. As we did, a voice boomed out from within, identifying itself as Razak the Bold. It stepped out from it's shelter, revealing itself to be a young red dragon.

It spoke of somthing, that everyone would know and fear him if 'she' was not stopping him from being known. It then demanded tribute to let us live. I attempted to negotiate with the creature, but as it came out, it eyed Durgen's adamantine hammer. And, ah..."

Zerash pauses, looking extremely annoyed suddenly, as if searching for a 'nice' way to say somthing he found unpleasant. 

"Well, Durgen jumped the dragon, and swung his hammer right into his snout. The others all leaped to the attack, as did I. It was a short, bloody and intense battle, which we all survived, amazingly. I regret we did not get a chance to learn of who the 'she' that he spoke of was, however..."

It is a obvious from his tone he was displeased with the way that encounter went.

"Afterwards, we inspected his lair. A humble beginning for a dragon, but an impressive stash, no less."

He once again pauses in thought, searching for the correct words.

"Unfortunately, we moved a tad too close to the hoard, and triggerd one of, actually the only, trap. A spell which summoned a large flame elemental. It lept at us, and in a blur of flame and steel, felled one of us quickly. As the battle continued, I, myself, was eventually struck down, and felt the very jaws of my Lord around me...what happend during my time unconcious I cannot say, but regardless, I awoke, and we were the victors. The traps cleared, and fearing that bandits or other beings may take the treasure if we left it there, we packed it up and began returning here."

He looks as if he is finished speaking, and then pipes up again.

"Oh, and a large scorpian jumped us on the way back...and again, lasted all of a few seconds. As I said, it is not a long tale. If I forgot anything, I am sure my companions shall fill you in. And, if you get the chance, Peter, I would like to speak with you privately."

Zerash takes another swig, finishing his ale and looking to his companions, seeing if they wish to add anything to the story.


----------



## Eroria (Jun 27, 2004)

Eroria looks about with growing apprehension at the boisterous crowd. Her hood is pulled up around her head and slightly down on her face.

One hand goes under the edge of the hood of her cloak, near her face, as she fingers the uneven edges of her burnt hair. 

She goes straight to the innkeeper, trying in her meek way to gain his attention.

Which, if he's at all busy, means standing around uncomfortably on the edges of the crowd and dividing her time between looking at him and fixing her gaze firmly on the floor.


----------



## Aguirre (Jun 28, 2004)

As Zerash recounts their exploits, Walfilbalf manages to procure for himself a mug of ale and a warm plate of food.  He immediately digs in as Zerash finishes up, "Well, dat's what happened, fer sure, but ya sure skip o'er da excitement!"

"If _you_ had a dragon rippin' inta ya, I bet ye'd spend a bit more time in da tellin'.  He was a nasty one, the stinkin' loudmouth.  He fought like a cornered rat.  Nasty, but I ain't so sure I'd call 'em bold.  I was glad fer me armor, that's sure!  He was a whirlwind o' claws an' teeth, an' just when ye thought it were over, he'd swing dat huge tail at ya!  He were pretty unbalanced after swingin' his tail, though, an' I got a few good swings in.  At da time, I was happy the stinker didn't breath flames on me, but I got a taste o' that a bit later, when we found his gold!"


----------



## Northman (Jun 28, 2004)

Peter says to Zerash, "When ever you want, my fine scaled friend."

Fat Tom finally notices Eroria as he sends off one of his children to clear a table.

"Yes, my dear, what can I do for you?"


----------



## Zildrax (Jun 28, 2004)

"Well, story telling is not my forte. I was taught in the military to give factual reports, so that is the kind of reports I give. However, I am sure Peter here, being a bard, can take such facts and turn them into a intresting story. It is not, however, my talent." He says with a modest smile. 

He orders another ale, and then stands up. "Perhaps we could go speak now, then, assuming none of my companions object."


----------



## Eroria (Jun 28, 2004)

"I'd like a room please." Eroria says, grateful for this once, to be noticed. "A private room."


----------



## Northman (Jun 28, 2004)

Peter rises, "Sure, but let's not be gone too long.  Oh," he speaks louder so all the adventurers can hear.  "In case you don't know, it is customary for to buy a round of beer for the house after slaying a dragon."

Several people cheer as the common room fills up and becomes standing room only.

"Just looking out for you there."  He winks and smiles.

Fat Tom, now very busy, says, "Of course, Lady Eroria.  And when my daughter returns with something for you to wear, I'll send it up immediately.  Also, I'll have a bath drawn for you in your room."

"Stefany, take Lady Eroria to her room.  It's the corner room with the church view at the top.  And fetch anything else she wants.  She's a dragonslayer!"

Fat Tom takes what gold Eroria gives him at this time with a smile and a bow, still sitting on his padded stool.


----------



## Eroria (Jun 29, 2004)

Eroria turns scarlet from her throat to the roots of her hair. She manages to stutter out a quick "My th--th--thanks",  before scuttling hurriedly upstairs after Stefany.


----------



## Aguirre (Jun 29, 2004)

Left alone at his table, Walfilbalf sighs, then raises his mug to his lips and gulps down the rest of it's contents.


----------



## Northman (Jun 29, 2004)

The room begins to get rowdy, some people calling for their free dragonslayer drink. A man with a pipe begins to play a few notes. Someone calls out for a song about dragon slayers. Another man, with a salt and pepper beard, stands on a bench and begins singing. The short man with the pipe begins to follow with a tune to match.

"In the year twelve of the Age of Kings,
On fair summer's day
Up on the hill called Haden's Hoch
A dragon there did lay.

He was covered in scales as green as the grass
He was as long as sixteen mules.
He ate every man that ever did see him
Be it warrior, king, or fool.

Then one day up to that hill
Did walk Sir Velveriene.
His sword was in hand and armor shone bright
He blade and wit were keen.

He cried out aloud to the dragon that lay
'I have come to claim your hide!
Na'er again will you eat a man
Today sir you will die.’

Oh the dragon he rose up and spit on the earth
And said, 'Can this be true?
I've eaten a child, I've eaten a priest,
What will stop me from eating you?'

Sir Velveriene raised his sword up high
And said, 'Dragon you are not the first
I've slain eleven of your kin
And you're not even the worst.

Well this rose his ire, the dragon he snarled
And narrowed both his eyes.
'You may have killed a few of my brethren sir knight,
But today you're going to die.
Today you're going to die.'

_(the tune changes slightly)_
And the dragon sprang down on the small armored man
And the rage of the battle was heard through the land
Tooth claw and tail, yet the knight wouldn't sucum
Even when dragon breath turned his arm numb

And they fought all the day
Neither had their way

_(the tune changes back)_
When darkness did fall and the stars came out
Both fell exhausted to the ground
The panting of both and the wheezing of breath
Was the only sound

'You Sir Knight have fought valiantly.
You've given me your best
May I know your name so that I can tell the others
That you are the best?'

'My name is Sir Velveriene, from Dumbledein,'
He said as he bowed his head.
Then the dragon rose up as the knights eyes were down
And bit off his head.

There are many things that a knight may do
If he reaches deep down inside.
But its death to any that challenge a dragon
To a contest of pride

To a contest of pride!"

The commonroom erupts in a roar of cheering and laughter. One man, seemingly already half drunk calls out with a frustrated look on his face, "That wasn't a dragonslayer song!"

The crowd buys a drink for the singer and the pipe player.


----------



## Zildrax (Jun 29, 2004)

Zerash smiles in response to the song, before escorting Peter up to his room, and closing the door behind them. He speaks solemly, his voice laced with regret.

"I will not keep you long. I will get straight to the point...I made a promise to the dragon, as he died. He wished his name to be known and feared, and I said it would be. I would like it if you could, in the tale you write, make him a creature to be feared. I realize this also may portray us in a bit of an exagerrated light since we slew him, but most bard's tale's tend to do that already, so it should not seem unusual. I just request that you make Razak a name to be feared, since he had not the chance to earn such in life. I hope this is not an unreasonable request."


----------



## Northman (Jun 29, 2004)

Peter blinks three times.

"Uh, sure."

He sucks his teeth.

"That's fine.  I'm sure he was a ferocious beast.  He was a dragon after all."

Peter smiles.


----------



## Zildrax (Jun 29, 2004)

"Thank you. I know it must seem odd to you, but a promise is a promise." He gives a faint smile and then opens the door.

"Let's not keep everyone waiting." He heads out and back down, and sits down at the bar, drinking another ale, doing his best to try and drown out his feelings of guilt quietly.


----------



## Northman (Jun 29, 2004)

A few people are audibly grumbling about dragonslayers and how they are supposed to buy a round of drinks for the house.  Someone else says he doubts they really did kill a dragon.  That's why they won't buy the beer.  No dragon, no treasure, no beer.  Other agree.  Probably found the dragon head...

A segment of the crowd is changing from cheerful to rowdy as desention spreads...


----------



## Zildrax (Jun 29, 2004)

Listening to the crowds mumblings, Zerash licks the last remains of his own ale and casually speaks to Tom, without even looking up.

"Buy them all their round, I'll cover it." 

He returns to finishing off his own ale quietly.


----------



## Northman (Jun 29, 2004)

Fat Tom shouts out, "A round of beer for the house, on the dragonslayers!"

The room errupts into a roarous cheer.  "Huzzah!"  "Adenan bless the dragonslayers!"  Someone shouts, "Beer and wenches on the dragonslayers!"

Fat Tom waves his arms and shouts, "No wenches!  No wenches!"

A few people groan in disapointment and Fat Tom shakes his head.  "Dirty degenerates..." he mumbles.  It is the first time you've ever heard him say anything that wasn't pleasant.

The beer begins flowing and Peter takes out his mandolin.  After a quick tuning, he begins to play a quick upbeat tune.  The entire coomon room begins to clap together as Peter belts out a drinking song in a voice much louder that you would think himself capable of.

Pretty soon the entire room is clapping, shouting, singing, and stomping their feet.  You can't help but join in.  The song is downright infectious!  Something about a girl with three goats and a mean father who hates her true love.


----------



## Zildrax (Jun 29, 2004)

While at first quietly trying to ignore the crowds cheer and mind his own thoughts, Zerash eventually finds his head idly bobbing to the tune of the song. Pondering whether it is sinful for him to take any sort of pleasure in this, he quickly downs another ale, trying to silence his own mind. He seems to forget his worries and join in the crowd after a time, although he carefully avoids any singing, as his voice hardly fits in with everyone elses.


----------



## Aguirre (Jun 30, 2004)

After Peter has left, Walfilbalf looks to Eroria, as though he were going to ask a favor, "I know yer probably wantin' ta go inta that tomb, an' see what magicks they gots down 'ere... but dat ranger boy needs 'elp now, an' I don' reckon dat thing 'e wants is in any trouble after all dis time."

"If ye ask me, I say we should go see dat woman, an' see if there ain't nothin' we can do ta help 'er son.  Tell dat mage ta sit on his 'ands, an' wait.  I don' think it's goin nowhere, long as we keep our mouths shut."

Walfilbalf shrugs, "Still, ye know more'n me, Rora.  You say go ta the tomb, I'll go with ya.  I jes' think this ranger fellers more important than some dusty ol'..."  he pauses, just remembering not to mention what it is they were supposed to find for the mage, "whatever-it-is."


----------



## Zildrax (Jun 30, 2004)

"While I admit that I am very curious about what may be found in the Tomb, as well as the story behind why it is haunted, the secrecy of our potential employer disturbs me. I do not want to find myself on the end of a lynch mob, nor do I feel comfortable working for one who we know next to nothing about, and seems to like it that way. I do not mind taking risks, but I do not like taking them on behalf of overly secretive individuals..."

"While saving this ranger sounds far less intresting to me personally, we certainly don't have to worry about it coming back to haunt us later on. And it would do well to help get rid of some of the predjudice directed at us."

"However, regardless of which we do, I'd like to look into this haunted graveyard later on, even if it's profitless investigation. What say you to this?"


----------



## Eroria (Jul 1, 2004)

Eroria's voice is very soft as she looks down and replies.

"I'm.. not a mercenary."  And I d.. d.. don't...know enough about him and his sit.. situation to make him an employer."


----------



## Aguirre (Jul 1, 2004)

Walfilbalf smiles, looking reassured by Eroria's words.


----------



## Zildrax (Jul 1, 2004)

"Well then, it looks to me like we are going to locate a missing ranger. Might we look into the story behind this haunted graveyard when we return? I am quite curious about it."

He rubs the underside of his snout. "Also, there is somthing I must tell you all once we are outside the town."


----------



## Northman (Jul 1, 2004)

Three men walk into the inn.  They are all middle-aged and dressed well in linens and wool.  One of the men carries a sword and has the look of one trained in the martial arts.  One has a dark beard, and one has a greybeard.  The greybearded man smiles and spreads his arms wide as he walks toward Fat Tom.

Fat Tom smiles and shouts, “Ulmali!”

Most people in the inn look over and watch, though neither man seems to notice or care.  The name seems familiar to Zerash, Eroria, and Walf.  In fact it’s Zerash who mutters his full name, “Ulmali Thergenson.”

As the Mira, the Lady of Allernan dies, there are two possible heirs to her thrown.  She has no children as so must choose someone to pass her title to least the Kaiser choose himself, which may happen either way.  Though, most people believe that even the Kaiser would not do that to a woman so beloved and cherished for so long as a fair and just ruler.

The first possible candidate to pass on the thrown to is Thomas Fernsword, the Lady’s only living relative.  He is the favorite and most believe she will name him very soon as her heir.  He is a cleric of Adenan, both hardworking and trustworthy, but is young and naive.  Many would love to see Allernan stay in Adenanite hands and continue its legacy of honest guards and strict laws.  Thus Thomas is the favorite.

The second candidate is Ulmali Thergenson.  Thergenson is a minor noble with lands near Dumbledein who has made his residence here in Allernan for most his life.  He is wise and skilled in administration, and much more ready to rule than the young Fernsword.  He is an honorable man by all accounts but the fact he is skilled in politics and administration makes him suspect in many men’s minds.

There is a third man.  Arnak Eberson is a wealthy man with few titles but considerable wealth.  He thought the town needed both more beauty and another water source within its walls and so had the stone fountain west of the Church of the Bright Blade built at great expense to himself.  He is known for being generous with his wealth and gives much to both the Church of the Bright Blade and the Temple of the Healer.  Yet he does not desire the title of Lord Mayor and has made it clear that he is comfortable with his life as such.  If he would consider the title, he most likely would be not only the people’s choice, but the Lady’s choice, it is said.

Ulmali embraces Fat Tom and they exchange pleasantries.  They seem to be old friends and laugh genuinely with each other.  Fat Tom has one of his sons take his place behind the bar and goes with Ulmali to a back room.  You have only seen the sight a handful of times that you see now, the padded, if flattened, stool of Tom the Fat, vacant.


----------



## Eroria (Jul 2, 2004)

Eroria nods in reply to Zerash, still looking down at her palms twisting together in her lap.


----------



## Aguirre (Jul 2, 2004)

Walfilbalf looks back to Zerash after watching Fat Tom's visitors enter and go in the back with him.  "Yer always wantin' ta tell somebody sumpin' in private..."

After a pause, he speaks again, "Maybe it'd be best fer ya not ta come long an' see da boy's mudder.  She's probably plenty worried, an' seein' a lizard in 'er house may not 'elp none.  Sure she'd be fine with ya 'ventually, but fer da sake o' makin' dis quick, might be better fer ya not to go in."

"Maybe ya can go tell that wizard feller that we gotta go find dis ranger, 'fore we can think 'o helpin' 'em."


----------



## Zildrax (Jul 2, 2004)

Zerash looks amused by Walfilbalf's comment. "It would seem so, wouldn't it?" 

"And yes, you may be right about the boys mother. Very well, you can all go and see her, I shall inform the mage."

"Ah, also, Rachelle, since I cannot cast spells for awhile, perhaps you'd like to borrow my scrolls? They do me little good right now."


----------



## Zildrax (Jul 2, 2004)

"Ah, also...might it not be wise to hire a tracker to aid us? Without Durg, tracking on our own will be quite difficult. Of course this means not only do we not gain any profit for this task, but we actually lose it, however...it's preferable to getting lost, or spending days searching only to turn up nothing."


----------



## Aguirre (Jul 2, 2004)

Walfilbalf considers,the nods, "Ya know, that ain' such a bad idea.  Wouldn't be no good ta get lose ourselves, while we're lookin' fer a lost ranger.  If 'e can't find 'is way back, what chance we got?"

"Still, dis woman ain' gonna be payin' us nothin', so it'll come outta our own pockets, if'n we do.  We don' need someone what can fight like Durg, though.  We jus' need a woodsman what can show us 'round.  Don' suppose it should cost too much fer a couple day's work, eh?"


----------



## Aguirre (Jul 2, 2004)

Walfilbalf lifts himself up to his feet with a grunt, "Well, s'pose we can look inta dat woodsman business lat'r on.  Fer da time, me an' Rora can go an' find da mudder o' this ranger feller..."  He pauses, then looks to Eroria, "that is, if ye wanna come.  May be more comfortable-like fer ya ta be there, even if ya don' say much."


----------



## Zildrax (Jul 2, 2004)

"Very well then, I shall inform Lonis of our decision. Rachelle, my scrolls are available for you to take when you require them."

He stands up, gives a quick bow to everyone present, and then heads out the door of the bar, towards the location Lonis said he would be waiting.


----------



## Northman (Jul 2, 2004)

Zerash walks across the townsquare to the Foam and Fire Tavern.  Inside you see Fennul Goodman, who introduces himself with a nod.  When you ask about Lonis he nods and says, "Yeah, I'll fetch him, hold on."

Goodman calls for his ten year old son who runs out the back.  A few minutes later the boy returns with Lonis behind him.  Lonis is smiling and motions to Goodman who points to the back of the tavern where a heavy black curtain hangs.  Lonis pushes it aside to reveal a small room with one table, benches, and a single flickering lamp that sheds just enough light to see by inside.

Lonis sits down eagerly and says, "That was quick.  I knew you were the type to know a good thing when you hear it.  By tonight, you'll have my object and you'll have your gold."

He smiles.


----------



## Zildrax (Jul 3, 2004)

Zerash shakes his head sympathetically.

"I am sorry, Lonis, but there are other things that require our attention right now. Perhaps later, although if you have others intrested in your offer, do not wait for us, for we can make no promises. We will, as agreed, not tell anyone of what you confided in us." 

He calmly awaits a response, not wishing to be rude.


----------



## Eroria (Jul 4, 2004)

Eroria sighs, and looks down, shaking her head. Then she takes a deep breath. "I can go." 

She rises slowly.


----------



## Northman (Jul 4, 2004)

Lonis, deflated, slumps his shoulders.  He nods his head, rises, and walks out the back door.


----------



## Aguirre (Jul 4, 2004)

Walfilbalf grins, "Right!  Best ta be off, den."  He looks to Rachelle, and adds, "We'll meet cha back 'ere a lil later."

He heads for the door, waving a large hand for Eroria to follow, "C'mon, let's get a move on."


----------



## Eroria (Jul 4, 2004)

Eroria pulls the hood of her cloak back up over her head, and walks after Walfilbalf.


----------



## Zildrax (Jul 4, 2004)

Zerash heads out after Lonis's departure, quickly stopping by the armorsmith to purchase a large shield for himself, before heading back to the inn to wait for his other companions.


----------



## Northman (Jul 5, 2004)

Walf, Eroria, and their new friend, Rachelle, leave the Dragon's Jaw and walk through the winding streets of Allernan to the tanner's shop.  It is easy enough to follow your nose and when the smell gets espeically foul, you're there.

The tanner's shop is adjacent to the cattle pens that are empty at the moment, the cattle, sheep, and goats all being outside in the fields.  You see several boys scraping up after the animals, throwing down straw, etc.  At the tanner's shop you see several men at work skinning cow hides, cleaning them, and hanging them out to dry.  After speaking to an older man he points you to the woman you seek.

She is perhaps forty summers old with deep lines under her eyes.  She has broad shoulders and is strong, her wrists thick and her hands calused.  Her dirty hair is pulled back behind her neck and she looks very tired.

"He's been gone for five days.  Normally I wouldn't think nothin' of it, but he said he'd be back in a two days.  My son is a ranger, see, and he knows his way around in the wild.  And when he says he'll be back in two days, he's back in two days."

"Something has happened to him.  I can feel it in my bones.  If he's alive, I want him back.  If he's dead, I want to burry him."

"I have no right to ask this of you.  I have nothing to offer.  Nothing, but the thanks of an old woman who loves her son."

Her dirty face stretches into a smile that she struggles to put on.  Behind her the men continue to work.

"His name is Gereth."


----------



## Aguirre (Jul 5, 2004)

Walfilbalf smiles warmly, "Well, we'd like ta 'elp out, but we're gonna need ta know a few more things first.  Like, d'ya know wher he 'eaded when 'e left?  Or anyplace he norm'ly goes when 'e goes out on trips like dis 'un.  Gonna be 'ard findin' him, if'n we just gotta wander 'round da woods lookin'.  Gotta narrow it down."

"Oh, an' does yer son 'ave any ranger friends what we can hire maybe fer a few days?  We don' need no 'elp fightin', but somebody what knows da woods 'round 'ere'd be mighty useful.  I ain't much good with trackin', neither."

Walfilbalf glances at Eroria, to see if she has anything to contribute.


----------



## Northman (Jul 5, 2004)

The woman squints in the noon-day sun.

"He was out checking out something he heard about from Peter the Bard.  I think he thought there was some kind of lost treasure out there... fools' stories.  As for where that is, I really don't know.  Peter should know though.  You can find rangers in the taverns and inns.  Gereth liked the Row of Dogs; spent a lot of time there.  Might find other rangers there."

"I can ask Peter for you if you want, I have to ask if I can leave for a few minutes.  Then I can tell you what he says, as long as he's in one of the taverns right now.  I sure would like you to get started as soon as you could, if you're willing to take on my cause."

"And I do appreciate it.  I really do.  I feel blessed for having you folks show an interest.  My sister told me no body does nothin' for kindness sake anymore.  I told her Adenan would bring us somebody... and here you are.  Bless the Shining Knight!"

She rubs her chin.

"I need to get to church more often."


----------



## Aguirre (Jul 5, 2004)

Walfilbalf smiles radiantly at the woman's gratitude, growing more and more enthusiastic the longer she speaks.  "Well, I promse dat I'll do all I can ta find yer son, an' I sure hope 'e's alright when I do."

"Peter da bard, eh?  He always seems ta be causin' trouble, tellin' all sorts o' tales 'bout dangerous stuff."  He considers, scratching one red fuzzy cheek, "I figger we ought ta find Peter ourselves.  Best ta 'ear from the 'orses mouth, if'n we're ta find yer son.  Look inta dat tavern ya mentioned, too.  See if'n one o' yer son's friends'll 'elp us."

He looks to Eroria, to see if she has anything else she wants to add.


----------



## Northman (Jul 6, 2004)

She rubs her neck from having to look up at Walf so much.

"You're the biggest... part giant...   What do you eat?"

"I'll be here when you... find something out."  She looks down at the ground and frowns.

"He's all I have.  Husband died.  Daughter died.  Parents both gone.  It's just me and Gereth.  I suppose that's why he went looking for lost treasure.  Stupid boy."

She tries to smile.


----------



## Aguirre (Jul 6, 2004)

Walfilbalf sniffs, and his eyes become somewhat moist as he listens to the woman's sad story.  "Ma'am, I promise I'll do whatever I can ta find yer son, an' bring 'em back to ya.  We'll leave soon as we can, after talkin' ta Peter an' maybe gettin' a woodsman ta 'elp."  He pauses, wanting to give the woman a reassuring hug, but figures he may just frighten her.  In the end, he just nods, and smiles reassuringly, "Good day, ma'am.  I hope ta see ya wid 'appy news soon."

He turns to Eroria, "Ya wanna come wit' me ta the Row o' Dogs?  Good a place as any ta find Peter, an' maybe we can talk ta some o' the woodsmen there, either way."


----------



## Eroria (Jul 6, 2004)

Eroria nods hesitantly.


----------



## Aguirre (Jul 6, 2004)

Walf smiles, "Aye, off we go then."  He turns, and hustles off in the direction of the Row of Dogs.


----------



## Northman (Jul 6, 2004)

(( We'll pick this up as you come to the Row of Dogs.  Does Rachelle know about the boards?  I haven't heard from her all week. ))


----------



## Zildrax (Jul 6, 2004)

(Apparantly not. We can tell her this week. *smiles*)


----------



## Aguirre (Jul 6, 2004)

Zildrax said:
			
		

> (Apparantly not. We can tell her this week. *smiles*)




(( Actually, Eroria told me that she does have a membership on the site, but has been very busy this week.  ))


----------



## Northman (Jul 7, 2004)

The six adventurers in the cave and tunnel can see the natural walls, bone littered floor, and heavy double doors by the light of Walf's heatless torch and Alrek's oilly smoke-sputtering one.

Jorum is still eyeing the nook the monster came from, where its treasure lies.

The beast, larger even than Walf himself, still oozes thick black blood at the entrance to the cave.  Walf stands hunched over beside the beast, trying to keep his guts from spilling out between his fingers.


----------



## Aguirre (Jul 7, 2004)

Still clutching his badly torn stomach and chest wounds, Walfilbalf shuffles past his slain opponent, and into the bone-littered room.  Once inside, he slides to the floor near the entrance with a groan.

"Ugh, I think I sat on a bone..."


----------



## Zildrax (Jul 7, 2004)

"I did not think it would ignore me completely. It acted as if it did not know I was there...ran right past me." He shakes his head, confused.

His eyes scan over he bone covered floor, getting a most curious gleam. His eyes go back and forth from the dead creature to the bones, as he seems to study both, trying ascertain the nature of the creature they just fought. 

"Rachelle, please heal Walfilbalf, I cannot." 

Indulging his curiosity, he devotes some time to examining the bones and the creature, trying to learn more about it.


----------



## Aguirre (Jul 7, 2004)

Walfilbalf grunts, shivering slightly as he sits by the wall holding his stomach.  He replies softly to Zerash's ponderings, "I don' know... if dis thing's smart 'er not...  but if it were me... I'd try an' keep everbody from gettin' in... gangin' up on me..."

"Not dat it matters now.  Dead...  Rachelle, where in da hells are ye?  Ma guts are fallin' out 'ere."

After a pause, he remembers why they've come, "Ey, tracker...  Get in da room... see if ye can't find... no footprints 'er nothin'."

"But don' touch nothin', and don' even think 'bout openin' them doors yet!"  He mutters, "Ain' wantin' no more firemen burstin' out right now..."


----------



## T'ahl (Jul 8, 2004)

Jorum looks around the cave and at the bones - wondering like Zerash about it's intent on Walf.  "Maybe like Walf says it was just protecting it's treasure - trying to stop any more from coming in first....... or maybe it doesn't like the taste of Naeron, or maybe even charmed to eat humans only..... who knows"  he gives up on this as they will likely not know any more until the delve further into the dungeon.

He turns his attention instead to the treasure - looking through it to see just what's in there - and a rough estimate of the take.  ((he will not open any bottles, flasks, or vials whatsoever)).

After looking at the treasure for a bit - he thinks about how to fortify there position here - obviously Walf cannot be moved for a while.  "Eroria - Do you have the ability to cast an alarm spell?...... I never learned how - thought it might be a good idea up further at the mouth of this tunnel - so anything coming will give a minute or two notice?"  "A spell to hold the door might be good to - although if there's any magic or runes on it - that might be a bad thing?.... perhaps a spell to detect magic in here would be good as a caution before we try to make camp - I can do that- though I'm sure you do it better"

and with that he waits for comments on his sudden barrage of ideas - knowing that just doing that likely made Walf more distraught - he didn't seem to have much patience for youth - though who could blame him.  He suddenly wished he'd learned more on how to treat wounded comrades - and less about picking pockets........ well for the moment anyway.


----------



## Eroria (Jul 8, 2004)

Eroria had been standing there looking at Walf with a rather ill-at-ease expression on her face.

She snaps her head towards Jorum when he speaks to her, jumping slightly, and then ducks her head down a bit.

"Umm..." She says softly. "Yes... I.." She begins to fumble with the metal scroll case at her belt.


----------



## Northman (Jul 8, 2004)

Alrek moves over to the doors and begins to examin the floor.  After a few minutes he says, "There's enough dirt and dust in here to leave marks.  Someone has definitely gone through this door recently.  And I would bet they were in a hurry.  It's hard to be sure, but it looks like it."

He stands up.

"Not sure if that makes sense though.  That thing was on us as soon as we came in here.  If it was Gareth.. how'd he get past it?"


----------



## Aguirre (Jul 8, 2004)

Walfilbalf smiles through his obvious pain, pleased that Gareth might still be alive, "Could be lots o' reasons...  maybe da thing was sleepin', er maybe he... jus' ran faster den it could..."

He manages to shrug slightly, "Don' matter much, does it?  Long as 'e made it.  Maybe 'e blocked da doors... an' 'at t'ing couldn't folla."

Walf looks up to Eroria and smiles warmly, "Don' worry 'bout me.  Ain't _so_  bad.  Ye got spells ya need to throw 'round, get to it."  He starts to chuckle, then winces, grinds his teeth, and looks down at the bone-littered floor.


----------



## Eroria (Jul 8, 2004)

Eroria stares very hard at the scroll once she's gotten it out of it's case.

She draws a breath to read and then thinks the better of it. "Umm.. where should I place it?" Her voice is soft as she scuffs her foot on the ground.


----------



## Northman (Jul 8, 2004)

Alrek looks at Walf.

"Rachelle, how about some healing for our big friend here."

(( Lets assume she pops one or two healing spells in Walf.  We can roll for that next game.))

Alrek scratches his beard and spits on the ground.

"So what kind of treasure do you see there, Jorum?"

((Make sure to see my post on News and Views))


----------



## Aguirre (Jul 8, 2004)

Walfilbalf winces as Rachelle's healing touch closes his grievous wounds.  Then he rubs his freshly healed belly and sighs, "Ahh... My thanks, Shelly.  'At sure does feel good, I don' 'ave ta tell ya."  He sighs again, continuing to rub his closed wounds and lean against the cave wall as he observes his surroundings with newly curious eyes.

"Well... I hate ta dally, but I guess it won' 'urt ta take a bit of a breather, 'fore we move on ta find Gareth.  I sure hope dere ain' no more o' these things runnin' roun' 'ere."


----------



## skywise23 (Jul 9, 2004)

Rachelle jumps as if surprised and quickly walks over to Walf. She places a hand on his forearm and whispers a quiet prayer, eyes closed as she speaks. The wounds on Walf's body start close and she opens her eyes.

"My appologies for being slow. I was so startled by that... thing." She gestures towards the dead creature. She takes a deep breath and her usual serenity returns. "Does anyone else require attention?"

(( What is the convention for casting spells over a post? Do I roll dice? etc? ))


----------



## Aguirre (Jul 9, 2004)

Walfilbalf shakes his head as he lifts himself to his feet with a groan, "Nope.  I guess Lizzy dere didn't look like good eatin'.  He pauses, and smirks, "Can't say's I can argue.  Everbody else was back in da tunnel."

He walks over to retrieve a piece of his armor that was ripped off during the fight, observing the dead creature as he bends over to pick it up.  "Ya think it' s some kinda demon or sumpin'?  Ain' never seen nothin' like it."


----------



## Northman (Jul 10, 2004)

Alrek says, "Why don't we loot the tresure?  If we're gonna rest here we might as well spend the time to see if there's anything useful in that pile..."

Alrek walks into the nook, his boots crunching on silver and gold coins.  He bends down a picks up a dwarven waraxe. "Now that's a fine weapon..."


----------



## Aguirre (Jul 10, 2004)

Walf winces as Alrek walks onto the treasure, unable to forget what happened the only other time he saw someone walking on a bed of coins.  "Well, if ye find rest by diggin' through coins an' such, suit yerself.  But don' forget why it is we're 'ere.  Gareth got through those doors somehow, an' dat's where we've gotta go, soon 'nuff."

(You said it was a greataxe in the treasure pile at the end of last session.  Or is this a different weapon?  You can understand my interest. *g* )


----------



## skywise23 (Jul 12, 2004)

Rachelle seems more concerned with the group's recent kill. She pokes it a little bit with her toe and eventually kicks it over onto its back. She frowns with a carefully controlled mixture of fear and curiousity. "What is it?"

"Alrek, have you ever seen anything like this before?"


----------



## Aguirre (Jul 19, 2004)

As Alrek greedily digs through the treasure, Walfilbalf examines the doors through which the young ranger went, according to their busy guide.  He scratches his sideburns, and airs a thought, "Ya know... we don' know what might be in dere...  could be more 'a these things, ya know.  Er maybe somethin' else like lives in dere, an' this here thing was jus' a guard, like."

He looks back to the savage beast that tore so quickly through his armor, "If'n this thing's jus' a servant, what's in dere might be real nasty-like.  We might want ta plan some sort uh 'scape plan, 'case it's real big."  

He looks again at the doors, to see which way they open, and whether thier handles could be held with a well-placed stick.  He mutters, "Better ta think 'bout it now... some o' ya might be able ta outrun it, but I ain' gettin' nowhere fast in me armor."


----------



## skywise23 (Jul 20, 2004)

Rachelle finishes her examination of the corpse and walks over to Walf. She smiles serenely. "Do not worry, my big friend. I for one will not leave you behind."


----------



## Northman (Jul 20, 2004)

Alrek looks over at Rachelle.  "I don't know what it is.  But whatever it is, where ever it comes from, it's not natural.  Some kind of beast from the outer planes or something."

He returns to the treasure.  I suppose we might as well catagorize what's here.  Someone give me a hand?

The double doors are heavy with reinforced iron straps.  There are two pull handles at chest high.

As you sort through the treasure, this is what you find:

2 small gems
mw light steel shiled 
gold amulet on chain (disk bearing image of lion)
4 crystal flasks
mw dwarven waraxe
mw dwarven greataxe, bear motif 
crowbar
mw thieves’ tools 
2 ceramic flasks
4 metal scroll cases
3,100sp, 
2,116gp


----------



## Carman (Jul 22, 2004)

As Jorum helps Alrek sort and categorize the treasure his eyes are getting larger.  "Boy did I pick the right group at the right time" he thinks to himself, "not a bad hall for a days work - not bad at all"  Though he has no use for the armour or weapons he's sure they'll come in handy further fortifying their large friend - who as luck has it - ends up doing most of the melee fighting.  The trinkets and jewels are interesting of course - being a gambling man he might take his chances with any of that as well - but knows that the sorcerer of the group will have a much better knowlege of what they are and what their worth - and likely want them for themselves if they are of any real or magic value.  "ahhh well" he whipsers to himself "gold is gold, and silver is silver, and any of the aformentioned are always appreciated" he smiles to himself....... "and now I wonder what lies behind door number two?"


----------



## skywise23 (Jul 22, 2004)

Rachelle picks up the amulet and peers at it curiously. Her face maintains its usual serenity, as she considers it perhaps trying to see if she recognizes it.


----------



## Aguirre (Jul 22, 2004)

Walfilbalf leans against the wall as the others go through the treasure, trying hard not to think about all the people to whom all bones which litter the floor belonged.

He raises an eyebrow as they sort out the dwarven greataxe, but seems hesitant to express an interest, having been previously critical of the others enthusiasm for the monster's hoard.

Instead, he nods in the direction of the iron crowbar, "Ya think 'at crowbar'll hold de doors shut inna pinch?  Leas' long 'nuff ta shake a leg outta 'ere?  Like I say, don' 'urt ta be ready. "


----------



## Zildrax (Jul 23, 2004)

Zerash finishes his study of the dead creature, seemingly so absorbed by it that he missed half of the conversation. He stands up and dusts himself off, quickly going over all the words he overheard, trying to catch himself up to the conversation. He turns to Walfilbalf.

"If it comes down to it, I can use my spear to hold the door shut. This armor is quite encumbering for me as well, and I would not get far without a method to delay our opponent."

"Creatures from other planes do not just wander to this one. However whether the summoner of the creature remains here or died long ago is unclear. And while I would hesitate to draw any conclusions until we have fully explored this cave, I believe the chances of the ranger we seek being alive are slim. I have trouble seeing how he could have gotten this far, but it is not impossible." 

"Rachelle, Eroria, or Jorum, if any of you can cast detect magic and indentify those treasures, please do so, they might be helpful to us here. Otherwise, I believe we should leave the treasure there, it will be there once we are finished exploring, and attempting to carry it around would be quite  a burden..."


----------



## Carman (Jul 23, 2004)

"carrying is no problem", as he reaches in to the main compartment of his pack to remove a large wooden chest --- way to large to fit in his little pack in any of the three compartments.  He opens the chest and removes one days worth of firewood - leaving just enough to start a good fire in a pinch that will last a few hours.  Doing so seems to make room for pretty much the entire hoard - short of weapons and armour of course.  "I can carry it all if you like - since Alreck already accounted for it all snickers*gold piece by bloody gold piece,..... I don't think anyone has to worry about being duped of their share," smiling warmly


----------



## Aguirre (Jul 23, 2004)

Walf grunts in reply to Zerash's doubts about Gareth's chances, obviously not wanting to give up the hope that he's somehow managed to survive.  "Well, 'e made it through dat door alright, 'er so our guide sez.  'Til we know better, we gotta 'sume dat he's alright."

Walf raises an eyebrow at Jorum's seemingly-magic backpack, but says nothing.


----------



## Northman (Aug 16, 2004)

( I'm back and we game tomorrow!! ))


----------



## Carman (Aug 17, 2004)

Good damit - I was going through rpg withdrawal lol

see ya then - hope your camps went well


----------



## Northman (Aug 17, 2004)

Oh dear Lord.  Check your email.  I am prepared for the backlash.  But we are not playing tonight...


----------



## Carman (Aug 18, 2004)

awwwwww - okay lol

actually didn't get an email though - not sure which one you have on file??
main one I'm planning for D&D stuff is

carman@dicemage.com

thanks
hope it's nothing bad to make you cancel Northman 
see ya soon


----------

